# Ferrets kept outdoors in garden pen?



## sandyb (Nov 30, 2011)

The thoughts just occurred to me the spot / corner that is ideal for a ferret house / pen is where the next door neighbours cat usually sleeps in the spring & summer. Now if having ferrets meant the cat wouldn't venture in our garden would be a bonus, but what would happen? I wouldn't want the ferrets stressed. Given that the cat isn't our family pet, which would be afraid most? The ferrets would be secure, so I'm not worried about the cat getting in.

Thanks


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

I know someone who kept their ferrets outside, and there were a couple of cats who would come along, they never bothered each other from what I saw.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

the ferrets may bite the cat (if the cat got too inquisitive) but other then that they should be fine. Nice to see your thinking of ferrets they are great


----------



## sandyb (Nov 30, 2011)

DKDREAM said:


> the ferrets may bite the cat (if the cat got too inquisitive) but other then that they should be fine. Nice to see your thinking of ferrets they are great


I can see my daughter loving them too, though I'm not getting them for her. My first pet was a ginea pig called 'Sue' and sobbed my heart out as an 8-10 year old when she died. I was distraught when our family dog died too. I've had a rabbit (my sister had one too) tropical fish & gecho lizards. I adopted my sisters bullmastiff after her and her partner split, as they were going to sell him..... 6 months later they got back together and wanted him back, that was about 8-9 years ago, both now happily married and 'Henry' the dog is still with them.

The wife has only ever had 1 pet, an old White cat and isn't too keen on our daughter having pets, me on the otherhand:biggrin:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

ferrets make great pets for kids, if your the one thats going to have them though, id recommend kits to you as that way you can build a bond with them. What colours do you like.


----------



## sandyb (Nov 30, 2011)

DKDREAM said:


> ferrets make great pets for kids, if your the one thats going to have them though, id recommend kits to you as that way you can build a bond with them. *What colours do you like*.


I think these are adorable!

After dropping off my daughter today at nursey, I've decided on the 5 star accommodation they'll be built next spring I did say I'm handy with my tools.


----------



## sandyb (Nov 30, 2011)

That is until I saw this on the bay no. 150629297152

I could make that myself quite easily. i can even see the wife being pleased with something like that.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> id recommend kits to you as that way you can build a bond with them.


Me and DK always disagree on this!!!  
Personally I'd reccomend getting adults from a ferret rescue. These are usually nip trained (so you don't have to teach them not to bite) plus you are giving a ferret a home when they need one! They will also be neutured, probably vaccinated and my even already be microchipped. I have 4, they are all rescue adults and I have a fab bond with all of them. The rescue will be able to give you advice and help match you to the perfect first time ferrets. Whereabouts are you?

Again, personal preferance though, as DK finds kits easier that adults.


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

i have to say out of all of my ferrets, my rescue boy is the friendliest and i have the strongest bond with him. 

Kits can be a royal pain in the bum at the beginning - the cuteness soon wears off when they are biting you all of the time!! First ferrets - def get adult rescues  then later on, once ferret maths sinks in, you can get babies. that way, you will be more confident with handling etc and be able to put your ferret knowledge to use with nip training  xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I am assuming the OP works ferrets as they like pest control many working men get kits to bring on.


----------



## sandyb (Nov 30, 2011)

DKDREAM said:


> I am assuming the OP works ferrets as they like pest control many working men get kits to bring on.


I dont at the moment, but wouldn't rule it out. I do however have an abundance of fresh wild rabbit meat and pigeons, hence a large amount of their dietry needs would be met.


----------



## sandyb (Nov 30, 2011)

Tapir said:


> Me and DK always disagree on this!!!
> Personally I'd reccomend getting adults from a ferret rescue. These are usually nip trained (so you don't have to teach them not to bite) plus you are giving a ferret a home when they need one! They will also be neutured, probably vaccinated and my even already be microchipped. I have 4, they are all rescue adults and I have a fab bond with all of them. The rescue will be able to give you advice and help match you to the perfect first time ferrets. *Whereabouts are you? *
> Again, personal preferance though, as DK finds kits easier that adults.


I live in the North of Peterborough.

My wife's uncle live's in Apethorpe, as you say I may well take a trip to a rescue and if were to take the little one I could see how she gets on, but ultimately they'll be for me.

I quite fancy the idea of kits as it has been said, the bond will be greater, I dont mind a bit of nipping, the wife will find them adorable too But I can see me handling them for a while before passing to my daughter / wife.

I've spent a lot of time looking at the hutch / keep and am undecided on what I'm going to make


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

How many ferrets do you plan on keeping together? do you not have any friends you go hunting with that keep ferrets?


----------



## sandyb (Nov 30, 2011)

DKDREAM said:


> How many ferrets do you plan on keeping together? do you not have any friends you go hunting with that keep ferrets?


Only looking at two, a Jill and hob (vasectomised) I must remember the name for them. I've ordered my ferrets for dummies book, so will be familiar with the terms soon.

Unfortunately I shoot alone most times, I do have a friend who comes occasionally but he doesn't have ferrets either. A couple of guys I sell my rabbits onto do a lot of ferreting and I'm seeing then tomorrow. So will have a good chat with them.

Thanks all for the advice so far, keep it coming.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I know people who work ferrets alot sware by using 2 jills as both can work together down sets, Hobs are mostly used in winter as they are stronger. The plus side of the jills is they can get through nets without disturbing them. Maybe worth your while asking them if they plan on breeding, then you know you will get kits from working parents.


----------

